# Fender rolling



## Vintagebikenut (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a couple of sets of fenders I need rolled. Just wondering if their is someone in SG. valley CA.  that does this service. I would really appreciate you help.


----------



## OzBiker (Mar 27, 2015)

SJ_Biker is a poster on here. 

He is in California.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 28, 2015)

im in Hollister california ... email me at sj_biker@hotmail.com


----------



## 48b6 (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm in the SGV area and have a roller.


----------

